# Source for Clear Shellac in Aerosol Can



## Mutiro (12 Dec 2013)

Hi All,
I am looking for clear shellac in an aerosol can. The supplier I have bought from in the past (Behlen) does not have any in stock, does anyone know of anywhere else I can purchase this? Or are there any other suggestions?
Thanks and Kind Regards,
John


----------



## twothumbs (13 Dec 2013)

You do mean shellac and not clear laquar? Even if you do, it may be an easier alternative to finding as stocked by most/any motor refinishing factors in your area. Car paint people. It dries quckly, a hard finish and takes a wax rub up like shellac. Best wsihes.


----------



## Mutiro (13 Dec 2013)

Hi, Thanks for your reply and suggestion. It was particularly the Shelac I was after but it looks as though I will have to wait until it is in stock again. That will teach me to keep better stocks in future 
Thanks and Regards,
John


----------

